# SuperWen's 35cm Iwagumi



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I love it man, your tanks are all very inspiring.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I love it man, your tanks are all very inspiring.


thanks bro


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

excellent rock work and i love the hc and the minimal amount of ea! thank your for the great pix of the progress!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

beedee said:


> excellent rock work and i love the hc and the minimal amount of *ea*! thank your for the great pix of the progress!


thanks bro,
but what is ea :icon_ques


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nicely executed man.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> thanks bro,
> but what is ea :icon_ques


"Eleocharis acicularis", i just didnt scroll to your first post to copy/paste the full name in my post, lol!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice , what bps you running for the co2 and your water temp ?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

limz_777 said:


> nice , what bps you running for the co2 and your water temp ?


about 1bps, but IMHO we cant refer to bps because not all bubble counter has the same pipe size. 
And CO2 concentration in water is very depend on diffuser type, kH, pH, temperature, surface agitation, and other things. So I always refer to dropchecker to get better reading.

and the tank average temperature is 25C


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> about 1bps, but IMHO we cant refer to bps because not all bubble counter has the same pipe size.
> And CO2 concentration in water is very depend on diffuser type, kH, pH, temperature, surface agitation, and other things. So I always refer to dropchecker to get better reading.
> 
> and the tank average temperature is 25C


Are u using pressurized CO2 or DIY yeast?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

aquaquang said:


> Are u using pressurized CO2 or DIY yeast?


pressurized CO2, 1 big cylinder split into 6 tanks


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

SuperWen said:


> about 1bps, but IMHO we cant refer to bps because not all bubble counter has the same pipe size.
> And CO2 concentration in water is very depend on diffuser type, kH, pH, temperature, surface agitation, and other things. So I always refer to dropchecker to get better reading.
> 
> and the tank average temperature is 25C


quite true , everyone has different water parameter , i guess its just a rough gauge info

your drop checker is in between the lily pipes ?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

limz_777 said:


> quite true , everyone has different water parameter , i guess its just a rough gauge info
> 
> your drop checker is in between the lily pipes ?


yes, dropchecker is in between the lily


----------



## NeocaridinaCollector (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful tanks. That rock is amazing, looks very natural.
Is there any particular reason why you started with higher light and then cut backed once the tank matured?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Yet another well done iwagumi. Good job, what can I say :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Add some shrimp! (but 25C seems too high)... Or some neons, or B. briggitae!


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

inspiring! very nice batch of seiryu stone you got there.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Add some shrimp! (but 25C seems too high)... Or some neons, or B. briggitae!


I have red cherries at 29C. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Beautiful tanks. That rock is amazing, looks very natural.
> Is there any particular reason why you started with higher light and then cut backed once the tank matured?


I start with planting cuba in emerse form, and cuba needs lot of light also high CO2 to speed up adaptation process to submerge leafs. After cuba start to grows their new submerge leafs and rooted well, they can grow only with medium lights.



malaybiswas said:


> Yet another well done iwagumi. Good job, what can I say :hihi:


Thanks bud 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Add some shrimp! (but 25C seems too high)... Or some neons, or B. briggitae!


Brigittae or maculata will suit this tank



dsmdylan said:


> inspiring! very nice batch of seiryu stone you got there.


Thanks bro


----------

